# horse faced loach



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

i have a 3 inch long horse faced loach in my tank with a kuhli loach, pearl gourami, 5 harlequin rasboras, and 2 bamboo shrimp. the HFL has an open wuond in the middle of his body. he also has little white bumps around his head. i am willing to bet money that they are not ich. they are too big and bumpy. he also seems to have lost the ability to move the last 1/2 inch of his body. i have no clue how he got these. i am currently treating him with melefix and ich stuff at half strength just in case. any suggestions on what i can do?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Im not sure what this is but if i was you i would do some research on the internet.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Edit: well I am just following nathan's wake


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Check the date;-) 

The loack died about 2 days after he got the cut. The substrate is gravel, but largish, rounded pepples...nothing sharp.


----------

